# My first real look at Pietrus - Warriors vs. Lakers summer league tonight



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

So I'm watching the summer league game with the Warriors and Lakers. Pietrus is fun to watch. He plays some serious D, really getting in his opponent's face. Only problem is that he's going to get quite a few fouls called on him for his pestering. He's going to have learn how to temper that for NBA refs, but the energy is there! Two quick fouls and he's on the bench.

He had a nice double clutch move as he absorbed contact and made a nice 8 footer in the lane, which for some reason was called off. No continuation for summer league French rookies, I guess. Instead, he was given two free throws, one of which he made. His form looks good - good rotation off the hand. 

He's on the bench, so more later.

By the way, the best payer on the court may be Mike Dunleavy. He looks very versatile and is excelling against this level of competition.

I'm getting a surprisingly good looking stream of NBA TV from the 14 day free preview on NBA.com, by the way.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I agree. Dunleavy can do a litte bit of everything. I love the fact he can put the ball on the floor.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Jiri Welsch has looked pretty good.

FA rookie Will McDonald also was active and deserves an invite to some teams training camp


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

yes he will. Leon Smith won't make this laker team. I am not so sure that Cook will either. But he has done some nice things. 

Dunleavy runs the floor very well. I forgot about that part of his game.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Yes, Jiri looks good. Maybe GS will be OK even if the Warriors lose Arenas and don't trade for another pg. Dunleavy definitely has some point forward talent, but clearly his position is SF.

Mike's physique is really changing. He's looking much more muscular. Looks like he's put in a ton of hard work in the weight room. Do you guys remember the skinny runt as a rookie at Duke?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> yes he will. Leon Smith won't make this laker team. I am not so sure that Cook will either. But he has done some nice things.
> 
> Dunleavy runs the floor very well. I forgot about that part of his game.


Cook is their first round pick. He's on for the ride.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DMD</b>!
> Mike's physique is really changing. He's looking much more muscular. Looks like he's put in a ton of hard work in the weight room. Do you guys remember the skinny runt as a rookie at Duke?


Murphy completely rebuild his body last summer. Murph, MDjr and Welsh are all supposed to be on the program this summer.

If Arenas re-ups with GSW, they will be good down the road.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DMD</b>!
> Yes, Jiri looks good. Maybe GS will be OK even if the Warriors lose Arenas and don't trade for another pg. Dunleavy definitely has some point forward talent, but clearly his position is SF.
> 
> Mike's physique is really changing. He's looking much more muscular. Looks like he's put in a ton of hard work in the weight room. Do you guys remember the skinny runt as a rookie at Duke?


i remember him as a little skinny runt his senior year in high school. what happened to all the acne?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I haven't watched the whole game that carefully, but in the fourth quarter Pietrus has a steal and a charge. He also has had a couple nice slashing moves to the basket, but the hoops didn't fall.

He's really intriguing, as advertised.


----------



## Spyfy (Nov 16, 2002)

He just had a nice baseline dunk. He looks like he could be a nice player.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spyfy</b>!
> He just had a nice baseline dunk. He looks like he could be a nice player.


That was a nice dunk


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> That was a nice dunk


And then he breaks up Pargo's breakaway dunk from behind. Wow. He brings it.

He also drove around his man to the left to get the dunk.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DMD</b>!
> 
> 
> And then he breaks up Pargo's breakaway dunk from behind. Wow. He brings it.
> ...


Whoops - air ball on an outside jumper.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DMD</b>!
> 
> 
> Whoops - air ball on an outside jumper.


They say thats the only question about his game. He did raise his three pt shooting to 40%, but the french league three pointer is shorter than ours.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Wow, nice drive and dish, and then he takes another charge. If I was his coach, I would be VERY encouraged. What effort!


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

I just caught the 4th Q, and I saw the dunk, and he took some charges, Pietrus looked good, even though it was summer league.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Some thoughts on the game. Dunleavy really looks like he has elevated his game. He was handling the ball nicely, shooting well, and generally running the team pretty well too. Pietrus played some incredible defense and he is obviously very athletic, he seemed to be able to get to the rim but he does have some trouble finishing...plus his shot was pretty suspect. But, he definitley is a good prospect, perhaps a little more of a project offensively, but he looked like a lock down defender for sure. Jiri Welsh also looked very good. I can really see how he would look nice in the backcourt with Jamal and he has similar skills to Hinrich so maybe a Hinrich Jamal backcourt wouldn't look so bad after all? 

ztect, great observation on Will Mcdonald! I mentioned after watching a rebroadcast of the Portsmouth tourney a month ago that he looks like he could be a really good NBA player, he only reinforced that perception with his play last night. I'd be willing to take him as a back up to Curry right now! 

Also, Kareem Rush played really well and deserves some notice as well as Luke Walton who looked much better than I would have expected.

I only watched a little of the first half of the Clips/Raps game but Chris Wilcox looked pretty good and Wang Zhi Zhi played well.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

sounds like MP can play after all , i missed the last game but he plays again tonight so i'll catch that one,i'm also looking forward to watching mikey jr. play


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

For those who saw MP play:

Is he causing you to doubt our pick? As in, was he showing enough to make you think he'd be a great fit on our team, better than what Hinrich would be?

Just curious, since I didn't get to see it.


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> For those who saw MP play:
> 
> Is he causing you to doubt our pick? As in, was he showing enough to make you think he'd be a great fit on our team, better than what Hinrich would be?
> ...


Without a doubt, yes. He has the type of atleticism and defensive attitude to be a super defender in this league, plus he has an explosive first step, anyone who saw the game, saw that step on the dunk he had in the 4th.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crawscrew</b>!
> 
> 
> Without a doubt, yes. He has the type of atleticism and defensive attitude to be a super defender in this league, plus he has an explosive first step, anyone who saw the game, saw that step on the dunk he had in the 4th.


DAMN IT. I knew it. He's not signed yet right? We can still deal Hinrich for him right?

:upset:


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> For those who saw MP play:
> 
> Is he causing you to doubt our pick? As in, was he showing enough to make you think he'd be a great fit on our team, better than what Hinrich would be?
> ...


Saw the whole game and NO, the guy can't shoot to save his life. As for the dunk, its a little bit of a joke to say he had some great first step that let him blow by for the dunk. When people were blowing by JWill at will last year, was it because they had great first steps or because the guy didn't play good D? I'm not sure its possible for Heinrich to NOT look better than Pietrus. Sorry, but I'm glad we passed on the guy if thats what we passed on. Conversely, Mikey D looked great. Wouldn't mind seeing a trade for him.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Sounds like Darius Miles to me . . . athletic, plays defense, but my grandma has a better chance of making a jumpshot than he does.

He might end up being a good player, but (for now) he would not be a good fit for the team IMO.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Is it on NBATV or ESPN?


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> Is it on NBATV or ESPN?


NBA TV - ch 601 on DTV


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> DAMN IT. I knew it. He's not signed yet right? We can still deal Hinrich for him right?
> ...


I heard he had signed, which surprised me because I still thought he was going to get traded.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

ummm... am i missing something? here is stat line:
## Player FG 3PT FT PTS OR DR TR F A TO B S
2 Mickael Pietrua 2/8 0/3 1/2 5 0 4 4 5 3 2 1 1 25:59
here is kareem rush's stat line(opposing shooting guard)
21 Kareem Rush 11/22 2/3 1/2 25 1 5 6 2 2 4 0 3 38:34

dont jock the guy until he plays well.

oh and just for Edited for masking and giggles here is luke walton's line:
23 Luke Walton 3/6 1/2 6/7 13 4 3 7 3 8 1 0 3 30:32

oh yeah and GS lost also


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>caseyrh</b>!
> ummm... am i missing something? here is stat line:
> ## Player FG 3PT FT PTS OR DR TR F A TO B S
> 2 Mickael Pietrua 2/8 0/3 1/2 5 0 4 4 5 3 2 1 1 25:59
> ...


I know what you're saying, but increasingly we have all observed that people are getting drafted on potential. MP has got that even though he may not be a good shooter or scorer yet. But I was impressed by his defensive intensity, MUCH more intensity then your pet statfriends Walton and Rush. He plays attacking defense in an Artestian kind of way. Anyone that can potentially play that kind of defense and be completely insane could be quite an asset.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

the only reason i pointed out rush(i hate him by the way) was because he was being guarded by pietrus. and you can see what kind of numbers he put up. walton is pretty intense so i dont know where you are going with that one. but pietrus's nu,bers were horrible... chew on that.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

also when hinrich starts playing in his summer league and his production is much better will you still be saying we should have picked pietrus? just curious.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>caseyrh</b>!
> also when hinrich starts playing in his summer league and his production is much better will you still be saying we should have picked pietrus? just curious.


I saw Rush score most of his points with Pietrus on the bench, I thought. 

I'll check him out again tonight. We can discuss tomorrow.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I only watched the first half or last nights game. But Pietrus looked even better to me. I know Rush had a good game but I don't recall seeing him burn Pietrus in the Lakers game of course. 

I thin Pietrus could end up being a really good player...right now he has trouble finishing at the rim and shooting the ball. But defensively he is REALLY something else. If he can ever put it all together then he won't be mentioned in the same breath as Hinrich. But if if's and buts were candy and nuts we'd all have a merry X-mas. I will say that Pietrus impressed me even more during last nights game, maybe he is making the adjustments.

My guy was Jarvis Hayes who we have yet to see.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I know we have talked about Pietrus a lot in this thread. I watched him again last night. He is going to be solid in this league. He can pass and run the floor. 

But my reason for this post is not about Pietrus. Its dunleavy. He is really working on his game. He slashes, he dishes, he brings the balll up, he shoots, rebounds, all of the things needed to be a well rounded point SF. Ok, now straight to the point. Why can't E-rob be as aggressive as Mike is? What is stopping him from slashing and taking it to the basket? Is this part of the game not in his arsenal? Or is it by purpose that E-Rob doen't do these things? Mike runs the floor, same as E-Rob. But thats all eddie does! Or he jump shoots. I just wonder why we dont see eddie expand his game to do all of these things!!


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Why? It's because unlike Dunleavy, EROB doesn't have the work ethic to work on his game.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Eddie can't dribble to save his overpaid a**.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

ive been checking pietrus's stats and i dont think the guy has scored over 5 points. thats horrible especially with how many minute he gets. "right now he has trouble finishing at the rim and shooting the ball." unfortunately those two aspects of basketball are pretty damn crucial to ones success. i mean come on this guy is in summer league with nba wannabes and rookies. all the other rookies put up 15 a game. this guy is a bust that is why we didnt pick him.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>caseyrh</b>!
> ive been checking pietrus's stats and i dont think the guy has scored over 5 points. thats horrible especially with how many minute he gets. "right now he has trouble finishing at the rim and shooting the ball." unfortunately those two aspects of basketball are pretty damn crucial to ones success. i mean come on this guy is in summer league with nba wannabes and rookies. all the other rookies put up 15 a game. this guy is a bust that is why we didnt pick him.


Last Thursday's box scores.

Player FG 3PT FT *PTS* OR DR TR F A TO B S MIN
Mickael Pietrus 3/8 0/1 5/8 *11* 1 5 6 5 3 3 1 2 33:16

Ugh. Casey, at least read all the box scores.

I watched this game, and aside from points, his ball movement was fantastic. Very unselfish.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

not impressed with that stat line at all. 5 fouls 3 assists 3 turnovers 3 for 8 from the field in 34 minutes of play.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartacus Triumvirate</b>!
> 
> 
> Saw the whole game and NO, the guy can't shoot to save his life. As for the dunk, its a little bit of a joke to say he had some great first step that let him blow by for the dunk. When people were blowing by JWill at will last year, was it because they had great first steps or because the guy didn't play good D? I'm not sure its possible for Heinrich to NOT look better than Pietrus. Sorry, but I'm glad we passed on the guy if thats what we passed on. Conversely, Mikey D looked great. Wouldn't mind seeing a trade for him.



so?? kenyon martin couldnt shoot when he came to the league, neither could jefferson, but kmarts developed a good J, RJ isnt a great shooter yet he still plays very well, pietrus isnt in bad shape.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>caseyrh</b>!
> not impressed with that stat line at all. 5 fouls 3 assists 3 turnovers 3 for 8 from the field in 34 minutes of play.


I think I need to back down a little bit here. Pietrus is in no way a great phenom right now, but has a very intriguing set of attributes. He looks like he has the instrincts and athleticism to play great D. He plays really solid, attentive D right now, but he's a bit overzealous and gets foul calls. From what I've seen already, it looks like once he gets learns the refs and plays a few years in the league, I don't see any reason why he shouldn't be one of the best defensive stoppers in the league. He plays his man very, very tight and has the quickness to keep up with a good offensive player. Very pesky hands, and also, VERY attentive off the ball defense. His handle is OK. He's able to take a man off the dribble, go right around him (notably adept at driving left despite his right handedness) and throw it down. But sometimes he fumbles the ball a bit in the open court. Ball handling could definitely be improved. His shot is suspect, as indictated by his low shooting percentage in summer league and his historically low freethrow percentage. However, he has nice form on his shot, with the exception of slightly a strange wrist curl on his freethrows - but that's part of his extended follow-through and doesn't affect the shot.

I'm impressed with his mentality and all court game right now. In his second summer league game, he impressed the announcers and myself by constantly passing, and making good passes at that. He's not selfish, and he doesn't look to shoot too much right now, which looks to be a good thing considering his questionable shooting. He also had 9 rebounds in his last game, quite a number for a shooting guard.

I think Mickael has a lot of potential. Call him a bust if you will Casey. He's by no means a finished product, but less and less rookies are able to contribute right away in the NBA. Pietrus has the athleticism, mentality, and the developing all court game that indicate to me that he could be a star in the making. But he hasn't been playing organized basketball for that long, and my initial observations would indicate that he very well could fill some of the holes in his game.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

one last thing:
i started to do some number crunching to finally prove how horribly pietrus has been playing in comparrison to the rest of the rookies. however i found that nba.com already had most of the stats except for pietrus so here are pietrus's averages in three games. 
Player FG 3PT FT PTS TR A TO S MIN
pietrus 27% 0% 67% 6.67 6.3 2.67 2.67 1 28.5 

Go ahead and check the rest of the production from nba rookies including 2nd rounders. This is *the* worst production of all rookies. that tells me he is a bust. furthermore i dont understand how this production encourages you guys to say we should have picked him. Someone needs to explain that to me. does anyone really believe hinrich wont have better numbers than this?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I don't think the Warriors should've picked Pietrus, but it's Summer League, dude. It's his first year in the league and you can't expect him to tear it up right away. I think he'll be a good, solid player.


----------



## safari (May 19, 2003)

Plz don't judge him just after 3 summer league games. He may have shot the ball badly in those games, but he's kinda burnt : He just finishes his long fench season, and then comes to the US, and has to adapt to the NBA game, and find his place in the summer league team where Dunleavy and Welsh get all the shots. Trust me, this guy can shoot it. Really.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

this subject had like 20 posts jocking peitrus in his summer league play before i even showed his stats. now you are saying its just summer league? i agree but obviously the dude is playing horrible in summer league. so why is everyone already saying we should have picked him and we should trade hinrich for him now. i would like to see this guy actually do something first. hinrich already proved himself in college. this guy has never been even an average player and yet you act like he is going to be an allstar in the nba? Safari if this guy is burnt after a French season can you imagine how burnt he will be ten games into an NBA season. Bad excuse. and why should i trust you that this guy can shoot it? what inside knowledge of him do you have that i dont? his stats sure seem like he cant shoot it. 
My whole point is: jocking this guy based on any previous experience he has had is a joke. and the first 20 or so posts on this subject were all people wishing we had chosen him instead of hinrich based on what pietrus did in those three summer league games. just cause the guy looks runs and jumps like an NBA allstar doesnt mean he is. dont get so caught up in the hype.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>caseyrh</b>!
> this subject had like 20 posts jocking peitrus in his summer league play before i even showed his stats. now you are saying its just summer league? i agree but obviously the dude is playing horrible in summer league. so why is everyone already saying we should have picked him and we should trade hinrich for him now. i would like to see this guy actually do something first. hinrich already proved himself in college. this guy has never been even an average player and yet you act like he is going to be an allstar in the nba? Safari if this guy is burnt after a French season can you imagine how burnt he will be ten games into an NBA season. Bad excuse. and why should i trust you that this guy can shoot it? what inside knowledge of him do you have that i dont? his stats sure seem like he cant shoot it.
> My whole point is: jocking this guy based on any previous experience he has had is a joke. and the first 20 or so posts on this subject were all people wishing we had chosen him instead of hinrich based on what pietrus did in those three summer league games. just cause the guy looks runs and jumps like an NBA allstar doesnt mean he is. dont get so caught up in the hype.


I believe I was just outside 20 but a couple before ya Casey.


----------



## safari (May 19, 2003)

Pietrus proved himself in the french league. And prove in a euro pro league is harder than in college hoops.


----------



## safari (May 19, 2003)

The knowledge i have you don't have on him, is the simple fact that I've seen A LOT of games from him ( in real and on french TV ) and that he can shoot. Furthermore, I read on this board that he was a 3pt shooter in France but that the 3pt line is shorter in France. Ok, it's true. But what about the NCAA 3pt line ? It's even shorter than the FIBA 3pt line. So according to that, a good 3pt shooter in college can't shoot it in the NBA ?
My point is just that people tend to judge a player too fast ( not only pietrus ).
And yes, he is a bit burnt by the french championship.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Casey,

Ugh. I can't leave this alone.

Scouting has changed a lot. It used to be that a player who dominated in college would automatically be a top draft pick (two examples: Danny Ferry and Christian Laetner). Somehow, it didn't matter that neither of these guys could dribble to save themselves and weren't elite NBA quality athletes. Several years later, this just doesn't happen in the draft anymore. Almost anyone who gets at the top of the draft these days is getting picked for their potential. It's a big time buzz word these days and on boards such as this, but what potential means to me is the height of your ceiling. It has only a limited amount to do with how good the player is now. 

Don't like it? Fine, but that is what scouting and drafting have become. 

I understand and agree with this trend. It's all about finding and developing superstars. Role players are everywhere and can be found for reasonable prices in free agency. Developing superstars on 5 years of rookie scale contracts are where it's at.

So I don't really care how well Pietrus shoots, to a point. If he showcases his great athleticism, shows the potential for lock down defense, passes often, rebounds well, and flashes the spectacular a few moments a game, well, if I'm Golden State, I'm happy. 

Sure, for every Kevin Garnett, there are 10 Eddie Robinsons. But the NBA is about superstars. Pietrus could be one.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

first of all the guy did not proove himself in the french league. he had very decent stats. and i gotta believe that kansas would win that french league. of course i cant prove that except for the fact that there was and always will be more players picked from kansas than the french team pietrus was on. 

all pietrus is is a athlete. he has no other ability that is why even in the french league he did almost nothing. if the guy learns how to dribble shoot and pass than ill hype him up also. until then why dont we go draft michael johnson, carl lewis and tim montgomery and hope they figure it out. you guys dont realize how many quality athletes there are in basketball that dont make it to the nba. what is the difference between them and pietrus? not skills thats for sure. maybe its just the enigma of being from france?

and christian laetner was not the flop you make him out to be the guy has been a solid starter his whole career. 

the summer league is a joke guys like snoop and tony gonzalez put up better stats than pietrus what does that tell you? does it mean nothing that pietrus has been the least productive of all rookies in summer league?


----------



## INDY (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> I don't think the Warriors should've picked Pietrus, but it's Summer League, dude.


Actually, I think that this was a very astute pick up by the Warriors. 

Instead of settling for a PG with no defense (Ridnour), a tweener PG/SG (Gaines), or a big stiff PG (Collison) the Warriors took the risk and took the player they thought was the most talented available. This is the kind of risk that people have been criticizing the Warriors for not making in draft's past.

At first glance it looks as though they drafted a player at a position where they have the most depth. But look at it this way, Bobby Sura is a FA after this year and Jiri Welsch still needs a season or two to develop. This leaves Jason Richardson.

If you are a Warrior fan then you know about the attributes and shortcomings of J-Rich. He can look like Michael Finley on certain nights, giving you 35 pts through dunks, deft outside shooting, and flawless running of the fast break. But then the next night he will not only disappear offensively, not only get torched on defense, but he will make mental mistakes that absolutely kill the team. 

He is still young and is undoubtedly going to become a good player in this league. I could easily see him being a 20ppg scorer year in and year out. But he has a lot of catching up to do as far as the understanding of basketball. I would be wary about making him one of the focal points of a team right now. I need to see more development.

I think that J-Rich will stick around this season with GS and be scrutinized heavily by the front office of the Warriors. If he has improved his overall game then he will remain with the team. If he makes the same mistakes that he did last year, he will be traded either at the end of the season for a lottery pick. 

Richardson will definitely get the most minutes at SG for the Warriors next season, followed closely by Welsch. I don't think Pietrus will even get 10 minutes a game, which is okay.

If Welsch shows that he can play SG then the Warriors might want to trade Richardson regardless of how well he plays next season. The reason being that Richardson could fetch more in a trade than Welsch or Pietrus and Welsch and Pietrus could be an outstanding offensive-defensive tandem for the Warriors in a few seasons. Not to mention that Welsch can back up Arenas at the PG position possibly.

This pick up will work out nicely for the Warriors. In a few seasons it'll be nice to see a guard rotation of:

PG-Arenas (35 mpg)/ Welsch (13mpg) 
SG-Welsch (20 mpg)/ Pietrus (28 mpg)

All are fine defenders, excellent passers, and good penetrators. 

BTW: What would you Bulls fans think about a trade of:

J-Rich and Fortson

for 

Donyell Marshall and next years 1st round pick


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

id do it in a heartbeat (hopefully that pick isnt worth anything)


----------



## INDY (Jul 11, 2003)

Let's say that the Warriors have an option on when to take the pick. Say, anytime within the next four seasons.

Also, the Warriors would not deal Richardson until at least 25 games into this season so they can gauge how ready Welsch and Pietrus are. 

Would you still do it?


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

yes i dont like marshall and im pretty sure we dont need any more draft picks. i also think our pick will be overated because i think the bulls will do better than expected.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I didnt see him in summer league but i saw him play 3 full games in orthez and it would be an understatement to say that he 
is NOT A SHOOTER!!!

what makes him unique is his athleticism and energy!


----------



## safari (May 19, 2003)

lol Kansas would have won the french championship ? 
For sure you don't know what you're talking about :laugh:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

piertus will be a under 40% player!

just cant hit it!


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

hinrich, collison, simien, and graves all are either in the nba or will be and you know there will be at least two more from last years team that will make it to the league. that means 6 nba players from kansas team. those 4 that i named are much farther along than pietrus. also kansas has more size better coaching and they are more athletic. the best player on orthez is a washed up american who never played in the league. so before you tell me i dont know what im talking about make sure you know what your'e talking about.


----------



## safari (May 19, 2003)

The best player on pau orthez is Dragan Lukovsky. He's a pg and really kills Hinrich right now ( Hinrich will be better in 1 or 2 years ). It's not Rod sellers sorry. Kansas would even lose to Paris Basket Racing :
Laurent Scierra vs Hinrich = Scierra by FAR ( d'you remember the french pg at Sydney ? )
Plus you add Micoud ( dead eye shooter ), Rupert, Mario Bennet, Mamoutou Diara, Ludovic Chelles, Howard, Lesmond ......
You probably don't know them, but they beat Kansas whenever they want, and they lost in the first round of the Play-offs.
It's not Kansas can't play but plz College teams will never beat pro teams from Italy Spain Greece France Turkey and the Balkans, it's a joke. And it's not because you don't play in the NBA you can't play. NBA is another type of BBall. For exemple, Scierra played better than kidd and Payton in Sydney, but he wouldn't be good in the NBA.
However, it would be interesting to organize games between College teams and pro teams in Europe. I really don't think college teams would win alot of games unless they play bad tems in Europe.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

ultimately simien collison graves have too much size for those soft french big men to guard. and then with miles hinrich and langfuard at guard kansas is just better. i got a friend who played at arizona state was a solid player in college but nothing special went to Europe and dominated right away. finally broke into the league last year but when i talked to him he said the euro big men are a joke. thats why so many of those leagues have quotas for the amount of american players you can have other wise those teams would be full of rod sellers.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

pietrus stinks it up again.
will someone please admit that this guy sucks.
last nights stat line:
## Player FG 3PT FT PTS OR DR TR F A TO B S MIN
2 Mickael Pietrua 0/4 0/1 1/2 1 1 4 5 6 1 3 0 2 31:29

this guy will not even step on the court in an nba game. i project him being out of the league as soon as his rookie contract is up. i wouldnt trade tommy smith for this guy. no wonder west said he wouldnt have picked him at 13. i would like to work a deal with GS though and try to get dunleavy while his value is still pretty low. lets trade crawford rose and marshall. and get jrich murphy and dunleavy. i know it would probably never work. but just an idea.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>caseyrh</b>!
> pietrus stinks it up again.
> will someone please admit that this guy sucks.
> l


No problem-o Casey. Let me get this for ya.

He sucks.

I think he's also signed.

So can everybody move along with their lives? :laugh: 

Can we get a mod over here to close this thread? :devil: 

Ah, what they he11 lets keep it goin'. I can't wait for all the Hinrich comparisons once RMR starts.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*All Michael pietrus needs is time...*

It takes only 4 games for some of you to judge Mickael Pietrus...

The fact is : he is burnt and overwhelmed by what happened to him the last couple of days.

He made all the games of the French League and the Playoffs this year. During that strectch he also played for the French Nationnal team. Then he was drafted by the NBA. Few days after the last game of the season, he came in the US to sign his contract, find a knew home, etc... 

It's a new life that starts for him. He liked his peaceful life at Pau, a little town lost in the southwest of France. He's not used of speaking to medias, and all the hype surrounding basketball in the US. Basketball is maybe the seventh sport in France (IMO behind: soccer - rugby - tennis - volleyball - handball - cycling). Much more americans know Mickael Pietrus now then he is here in France (even now that he was drafted by the NBA), where 99,9% of people don't care about basketball.

All those new things and that pressure is difficult for a young man to handle, it's a lot of stress. He discovers also a new type of game. The summer league is special because some players have to show them at their best, and maybe play a little more selfish to put up good numbers. In France he used to play a "system" type of play in a balanced team. He did't play for his stats, he used to let the game come to him.

All he needs is time...

If you are still not convinced about his worth, just look at his stats in the last game :

http://www.nba.com/warriors/news/Summer_League_Game_5_071403.html


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> All Michael pietrus needs is time... (post #62)
> 
> 
> It takes only 4 games for some of you to judge Mickael Pietrus...
> ...


Just out of curiousity, how does a Frenchman(?) in a country where you say 99.9% of the people don't even care about basketball and you rank it as the 7th most popular sport - behind handball and cycling nonetheless - find his way to a Bulls board --- a team that didn't even draft this guy - with only your 5th post nonetheless to criticize us for criticizing Pietrus? Does France have a board where I can go to criticize Jacque Chirac by chance? Talk about a guy with no talent!


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

That's a nice stat line. I can't wait to see him play.

Of note also is that Lamond Murray played well making me wonder if Pax missed the boat on that Toronto trade.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: All Michael pietrus needs is time...*



> If you are still not convinced about his worth, just look at his stats in the last game :
> 
> http://www.nba.com/warriors/news/Summer_League_Game_5_071403.html


Casey, that's a pretty serious stat line. 6 steals is VERY impressive.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartacus Triumvirate</b>!
> 
> Just out of curiousity, how does a Frenchman(?) in a country where you say 99.9% of the people don't even care about basketball and you rank it as the 7th most popular sport - behind handball and cycling nonetheless - find his way to a Bulls board --- a team that didn't even draft this guy - with only your 5th post nonetheless to criticize us for criticizing Pietrus? Does France have a board where I can go to criticize Jacque Chirac by chance? Talk about a guy with no talent!


I don't want to get off on a political tangent, because that'll not be at all constructive to basketball, but the sites you are looking for are:

http://merdeinfrance.blogspot.com/2003_07_13_merdeinfrance_archive.html#105835618762903484

http://www.thedissidentfrogman.com/dacha/index.html


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't want to get off on a political tangent, because that'll not be at all constructive to basketball, but the sites you are looking for are:
> ...


Hey---Thanks! I think I have to rescind my previous statement though. Chirac definitely has more than 6 steals and I'd submit none of those 7 sports are his favorite sport! :laugh:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartacus Triumvirate</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey---Thanks! I think I have to rescind my previous statement though. Chirac definitely has more than 6 steals and I'd submit none of those 7 sports are his favorite sport! :laugh:


:frenchy:


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

ill admit the guy finally had a pretty good game however nothing special. everyone ends up with a lot of steals in those games because there are so many turnovers. however the guy was still a huge dissapointment in summer league. also people need to stop saying he is exausted after the french season. how many games do they play? i dont buy the exhaustion thing, a week after you are fine. if anything he should have been more ready because he been playing basketball while everyone else has just been working their arse off in the gym in order to impress the gm's. 
anyways who cares we got hinrich who is the better player. im glad we didnt pick pietrus who will be a bust. i just hope we can get someone in a trade before the season starts. GO BULLS!!!


----------

